# Scents for musky lures...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just curious...does anybody use these with any regularity? If so, what has been your experience with them?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have been thinking it would help, but I am not sure. My uncle feels it wouldn't make a difference. I can see any shad based or baitfish type spray as being a benefit on a crankbait or jerk bait. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I use it quite often. I have to use a lot of sun screen so I feel it will help hide any unwanted scents.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

my bait are moving too fast for them to get a sniff....


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I ask because I've seen several videos with cameras underwater tracking a bait...you can see a muskie following the bait for quite some time without striking it. I'm wondering if those fish might be triggered by scent at times.

MadMac, what type are you using?


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Most the time they are waiting for the bait to turn... Muskies usually never bite tail first or from behind.. This is the reason they strike on the figure 8. You would probaby be amazed how many "follows" you get trolling in a day


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Maybe scents will be the next big breakthrough in Muskie fishing....Peterson's has a muskie scent on the market now........


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't know why any "shad" based scent wouldn't work just fine. That's what they eat the majority of the time anyway. I mean, I think that is what they eat the majority of the time in Ohio waters. 

Also, I agree that turning when trolling often triggers strikes, but we get plenty that just hammer the bait while we're trolling along in a straight line. In fact, in that video posted in the other thread for the Trainwreck SP.....that fish just comes up from behind and nails that spinnerbait. Not sure how long it took for him to finally decide to eat it, but he sure followed it for a long time.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I've had days were I get quite a few follows on glide baits. Looks like the muskies are watching a tennis match with their head moving back and forth as the glide baits snaps from side to side right in front of their nose. Figure 8's rarely work with glide baits and on some clear water lakes the fish will usually bolt when it get 5' to 10' from the boat. In cases where they are a little boat shy, I have had luck stalling the retrieve and doing some erratic jerks to try and trigger the fish before they get to close. Often they will get within a couple of inches of the bait or just bump it with their bill. I know muskies are more visual feeders, but I wonder if a little scent wouldn't help entice them?


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I use Dr. Juice's "Super Juice Tournament Muskie/Pike".....not sure whether or not it makes any difference.....considering the # of muskies I've boated this year, the stuff may actually be a repellant!!!!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That's what I use. Dr. Juice's "Super Juice Tournament Muskie/Pike.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I've used some on bulldawgs & Tiger Tubes fishing a river- but no success yet. I just used my old Berkley Walleye goo stuff.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

My last trip to good pike waters - I really think the stuff made a difference.

I store the Dr. Juice stuff in my tackle box, the odor pretty much gets on everything - I try to activily use it on cranks/spoons. Don't use this stuff (at least the Dr. Juice) on bucktails, residue will stay on and harden up, keeping the bucktails from "breathing".

Anyways - that last outting my brother (fishes same lures, same styles, etc) came away from the week with very limited success - I had one of my best Pike weeks yet - the only difference we could figure out was I had the scent and he didn't.

Pike/ Musky are visual feeders 1st and foremost - so in theory the scents shouldn't make much difference - but I'll take any extra chance I can to tangle with the toothy critters.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I think it benefit when casting... especailly working it slow. Maybe it would make a lazy follow comit


----------

